# Arsenal fans fight to save Gunnersaurus from extinction



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 5, 2020)

Article (archive)




_(FILES) In this file photo taken on July 20, 2006 Arsenal football club mascot Gunnersaurus hugs an employee in the tunnel at the new Emirates Stadium in London. – Arsenal fans are battling to save the long-serving Gunnersaurus after it was reported the man behind the mascot had been released as part of cost-cutting measures. With supporters eager to see new arrivals at the Emirates on Monday, October 5 — transfer deadline day — a shock departure appears to have stolen the headlines. (Photo by Adrian DENNIS / AFP)_
Arsenal fans are battling to save the long-serving Gunnersaurus after it was reported the man behind the mascot had been released as part of cost-cutting measures.

With supporters eager to see new arrivals at the Emirates on Monday — transfer deadline day — a shock departure appears to have stolen the headlines.

Reports in British media said Jerry Quy, who has played the role of the dinosaur mascot since 1993, had been let go, with stadiums empty during the coronavirus crisis.

But the Athletic reported that the Arsenal mascot would return when fans were allowed back.

A GoFundMe page for Quy has been set up to raise funds.

A statement on the page read: “Gunnersaurus has been the Arsenal club mascot for 27 years. He’s a club icon and we cannot let him become extinct.

“Played by lifelong fan Jerry Quy, it would be a terrible shame to lose him. The mascot league is the only one we’ve consistently been on top of, let’s keep our all-time top scorer on top.”

The report of Gunnersaurus’ departure drew widespread condemnation on social media.

Former Arsenal striker Ian Wright tweeted: “Terrible news. Love you Jerry.”

Former England international and TV presenter Gary Lineker tweeted: “Shouldn’t be necessary, but it might be a good move and an act of kindness for the @Arsenal players and manager to club together and sort out this absurdity.”

FA Cup winners Arsenal announced in August they were planning to cut 55 jobs due to the damaging effect of the coronavirus pandemic on the club’s finances.

The Premier League club said their main sources of income had all been hit, including broadcast revenue, matchday takings and commercial activity.


----------



## Screw Danlon (Oct 5, 2020)

“We’re one of the 4 most expensive teams in the Premiere League...  maybe we could cut costs by cutting players to get closer to the salaries of the other teams, which might also make it more interesting to watch.”

”Nah, let‘s cut our minimum wage mascot actor.”

Arsenal has players with salaries higher than some of the cheaper Premier teams’ entire budgets.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 5, 2020)

The only reason I've even heard of this team is because of that one IT Crowd episode.
"The thing about arsenal is they always try to walk it in"


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Oct 9, 2020)

Arsenal is sponsored by the same government that committed the Rwandan genocide. Yet they also have the nerve to join in BLM kneels before every game. Fuck off.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 9, 2020)

Arsenal went to shit when Wenger decided never to replace Patrick Vieria in 2005. And then the 2006 Champion League Final would sum up Wenger's entire career as the soccer equivalent of Andy Reid. Successful in winning games overall but failed to deliver on the big stage. Wenger basically treated his team like a cash cow that had many talented players but would never develop them for long term planning, they were developed to be sold to Barcelona or some other big club. And the other problem was getting rid of David Dein.

To summarize this, Arsenal is a shadow of themselves because of their own failures which could have been easily solved at any point before Wenger finally decided to leave.

Alex Ferguson developed his players as well as adjusting to football's changing tactics whereas Wenger decided to keep running FC Barcelona lite and got BTFO hard by real deal Barcelona and Bayern Munich.

The 2004 invincibles were mostly built off players from the previous manager that Wenger replaced and Wenger when faced with new blood, fucked it all up.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BOONES (Oct 26, 2020)

Naw let the meteor hit, and maybe let it hit the entire team too.


----------



## whogoesthere (Oct 26, 2020)

Always good to see yet another over priced shit stain fail to justify being one of the most expensive teams in football, and indeed, the world of sport. Amazing how the fans continue to get on their knees and take the piss right into their mouths whilst complaining whilst its happening. Just stop supporting them, your "never give in" mentality is an open invitation to abuse.


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Oct 26, 2020)

Lucky for them that Ozil dared to speak out against the glorious and benevolent Chinese government, so he'll get shitcanned in the next transfer window and save them a few quid in the process.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 26, 2020)

Soccer fans are to sports what whales are to "pay2progress" Mobile Games
---------------------------Change my Mind---------------------------


----------



## HumanHive (Oct 26, 2020)

This is the height of white privilege. Every cent going to a stupid mascot is money not going to save black lives from murderous cops.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 26, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> This is the height of white privilege. Every cent going to a stupid mascot is money not going to save black lives from murderous cops.


I don't see any problem with that.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 26, 2020)

lol europe


----------



## Weeb_Killer (Nov 4, 2020)

Arsenal fans are the worst. No game to them at all, never really had a firm neither and they ever sing two songs. "we all love arsenal..." and "WE LOVE YOU ARSENAL! WE DO. WE LOVE YOU ARSENAL..." Absolute fannies the lot of ye


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 4, 2020)

Soccer fans are the gayest of gayers. Absolute gashes. Faggest game ever. Also far too many niggers.


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 11, 2020)

Or how about this:
Calculate how much less you're making this year compared to previous years percentage wise and cut EVERYONE'S salary accordingly.
That will solve every single financial problem, I guaran-fucking-tee it.


----------

